# Western Handle Types



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm going to switch to making all of my western handled knives as hidden tang with an upgrade option to full tang (scales) with pins, etc. 

Current orders will be made in either configuration done at the customer's choice. I will contact the customer before I start working on their knife to ask them which they prefer. Please don't send me a message at this time, it'll just slow me down. :lol2:

The below images show the full tang w/scales & the hidden tang configurations. Note that the hidden tang will have a full width choil with step down to the tang, this is for strength and less flex.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

Here I show a completed hidden tang handle western style gyuto.

_*Note - this knife doesn't show the full width choil with step down tang.


_


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 20, 2012)

Good call. I really like the western hidden tangs.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks good and makes sense. Hope this goes well.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

Here we see a full tang w/scales gyuto.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 20, 2012)

Hidden tang is the only way to go


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 20, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Hidden tang is the only way to go



You may be right about this...


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 20, 2012)

Its a win/win stronger bonds because there are less peices to break down. Any shrinking (which is almost inevitable) is not a big deal because there is no steel to compare against or feel. No potential to have spaces between tangs. Better balance.... and easier/less time to execute and less prone to failure.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 20, 2012)

You will need integral bolster however


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 20, 2012)

Have to agree with oivind, integrated bolster with the hidden tang would be awesome.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Its a win/win stronger bonds because there are less peices to break down. Any shrinking (which is almost inevitable) is not a big deal because there is no steel to compare against or feel. No potential to have spaces between tangs. Better balance.... and easier/less time to execute and less prone to failure.




Exactly


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> You will need integral bolster however




One day I swear - one day!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 20, 2012)

Are they all going to have emoto?

I don't like western handles with emoto.
:2cents:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Are they all going to have emoto?
> 
> I don't like western handles with emoto.
> :2cents:




What's emoto again? I looked in the glossary but it's not listed. :rofl2:


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 20, 2012)

The "neck" that sticks out before the heel of the knife, on westerns the heel usually drops straight from the bolsters.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

Google is my friend. 

http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/misc/jbladeant.shtml


OK then now that I know what emoto is I'll say no even though my above finished example show this as being a false statement. That was a messed up lost heel and made due with what was left over knife. Normally I would bring the front of the bolster/ferrule up to where the front of the bolster would normally be seen on a western.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> The "neck" that sticks out before the heel of the knife, on westerns the heel usually drops straight from the bolsters.




Thanks Jack


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 20, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks Jack



I ninja'd it in before your self-reply, it counts.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool. My only beef with wa-to-western conversions is that they always leave the emoto, and it just feels like and awkward little bottleneck on the knife.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Jun 29, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Google is my friend.
> 
> 
> That was a messed up lost heel and made due with what was left over knife.



I'm just gonna call this knife "The Bastard". It's one good looking bastard tho that cuts like a *****....
I'm glad it's mine.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2012)

Bulldogbacchus said:


> I'm just gonna call this knife "The Bastard". It's one good looking bastard tho that cuts like a *****....
> I'm glad it's mine.




Nice name - LOL 

I'm just glad that you're enjoying it Matt.


----------



## heirkb (Jul 1, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Google is my friend.
> 
> http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/misc/jbladeant.shtml
> 
> ...



Nice. I asked about this in your other thread and I think it's a good decision on your part that you're going neck-less.


----------

